

Peter Norvig:  Global Climate Change Consensus - abstractbill
http://norvig.com/oreskes.html

======
gibsonf1
I've read recently that this same study was repeated this year (don't have the
link), and the result dramatically different given the recent findings on the
solar impact of global warming.

[http://epw.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Minority.B...](http://epw.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Minority.Blogs&ContentRecord_id=927B9303-802A-23AD-494B-DCCB00B51A12)
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/03/030321075236.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/03/030321075236.htm)
<http://www.aip.org/pnu/2003/split/642-2.html>

Studies:
[http://www.standaard.be/Artikel/Detail.aspx?artikelid=B18307...](http://www.standaard.be/Artikel/Detail.aspx?artikelid=B18307176070801)
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070801174450.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070801174450.htm)
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070801175711.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070801175711.htm)

------
henning
Root problem: journalists are fucking morons who don't report important issues
properly. And then they wonder why we don't read their blessed newspapers.

~~~
corentin
I'm not sure that journalists are that stupid. It's just that the politically
correct ones who just repeat what they're told advance their career and the
ones who seek the truth usually end up pissing off someone and being censored,
harassed, etc.

It's the same pattern we see everywhere in our societies: if you act like
everyone else, don't question authority and don't take risks, you won't have
any problems.

